# licking condensation



## Butters (Oct 23, 2012)

so i have a random question. butters has a fountain, and I refresh his water everyday. but he has this weird habit of licking condensation in the bathroom, like on the shower curtain, or my legs right after i get out of the shower. 

should i be worried that he isn't getting enough water? or maybe he's just curious / friendly?


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

My boy loves licking condensation off my drinking glass. He gets plenty of fresh water but I think they just like the differing temperatures or the novelty of it.

Butters probably has enough water but they also like to have water sources that are far away from their food. If you haven't already, get him a water-bowl or two near places he likes to hang out.


----------



## Butters (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, maybe I'll put a bowl out for him on the other side of the apartment.


----------



## Butters (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks hoofmaiden. no, butters unfortunately is on a steady diet of kibble. others have mentioned as well that he should be getting wet food. we'll see if we can work that into our budget.


----------

